# I have some eggs, first time.. any advice?



## zcardsz (Mar 28, 2006)

I have 7 rbp about 6-8 inches in a 240 gal. Just saw them breeding today and now I have a bunch of eggs. I have read as many posts as possible to help understand how to raise them sucesfully. Ive got an empty 20 gal, and a heater, ill get a spong filter in the morning. Do I get the eggs into the new tank now? or do I wait until they hatch? Any other advice would be great.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Congratulations

Get the filter ASAP, and get it running. then when they start to show little tails poking out (3 days after lay) gravel vac them out.
Because your fry tank isn't cycled you might be better off only taking a small portion(<1/4) so you don't foul the water as fast.
the more fry you take, the more water changes. because the tank is uncycled you are looking at water changes at least 4 times a day.(50%)
more the better. mine seem to do better with, mainly parent tank water, but some people disagree.

you might not do well the first time, but once they start you should have consecutive weeks of it.

Good Luck


----------



## zcardsz (Mar 28, 2006)

turns out these eggs are the 2nd batch, on one side of the tank there were many many hatched, with tails and big eyes. Ive got them out in the 20 gal now, filter in the morning again. Should I wait until brine schrimp hatch in 2-3 days to feed them, or start with sometihng else in the meantime


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

you shouldn't need to feed until the 5th day or when the egg sacks are gone. you should be fine waiting for the shrimp to hatch.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats on the "2nd" batch!!! That sounds like some good stuff.

I would say you could crush up some flake food very fine for the first few days. Then, when they are big enough you can move to baby brine shrimp.

Best of luck with those fry!!


----------

